# Can i clear purchase history on my DVR



## VOL61

do you know if i can clear the purchase history on Direct plus.


----------



## tonyc

VOL61 said:


> do you know if i can clear the purchase history on Direct plus.


No, you can not clear any purchases off any of the directv receivers:nono2:


----------



## carl6

Not sure, but I think you actually can clear that by doing a reformat (reset everything option in the menu). This erases everything you have recorded and sets all settings back to factory default.

But then again, I think PPV is actually stored on the access card, so that may not be cleared by a reformat.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977

carl6 said:


> Not sure, but I think you actually can clear that by doing a reformat (reset everything option in the menu). This erases everything you have recorded and sets all settings back to factory default.
> 
> But then again, I think PPV is actually stored on the access card, so that may not be cleared by a reformat.
> 
> Carl


Good point. I think if it's dialed out that it may clear it. Isn't there two places you can check the PPV? One being the normal history and the other being the PPV history?


----------



## walters

Normal history only holds 50 entries. PPV history for whatever reason holds an immense amount of history, even after uploading the billing information (I haven't ordered a PPV in a long time, but I recall seeing events more than a few years old). It's always been this way, and there have always been people asking this question (I remember back to Usenet around 1996 or so) to hide their porn purchases (not making any accusation for this particular thread).


----------



## cabanaboy1977

I haven't order a PPV in a long time but I swear there used to be something that let you delete them (at least on the UTV) but it would still say PPV purchased but there would be no details. 

I had a Roomate that was ordering stuff which I wouldn't have cared about but he didn't pay the bill and didn't give me $ for the PPV. So one or two of the times he deleted it but it would still show something was bought but not what.


----------



## MercurialIN

At least on my R 15 when ever I watch a PPV movie then delete it it is automatically deleted from the Purchase History also. I wish it wasn't. I would like having a record of movies I've purchased to remind me if I'm getting over budget. When I had a plain old D* receiver it kept track of PPV movies I'd ordered years before. Not so with the R 15 at least not the four I've had. Currently I've got a model 300. But I've had two 500s as well.

PS. This has applied whether I ordered the PPV movie via the remote or D*'s website.


----------



## untouchable

you can only clear the history by ordering 25 more ppv's....no if you reformat, it will not clear the purchase balance...


----------



## qwerty

walters said:


> ...(I remember back to Usenet around 1996 or so) to hide their porn purchases (not making any accusation for this particular thread).


I though Usenet was created _for_ porn. :lol:


----------



## jutley

MercurialIN said:


> At least on my R 15 when ever I watch a PPV movie then delete it it is automatically deleted from the Purchase History also. I wish it wasn't. I would like having a record of movies I've purchased to remind me if I'm getting over budget. When I had a plain old D* receiver it kept track of PPV movies I'd ordered years before. Not so with the R 15 at least not the four I've had. Currently I've got a model 300. But I've had two 500s as well.
> 
> PS. This has applied whether I ordered the PPV movie via the remote or D*'s website.


Can you be more specific about what you mean by "deleting"? Are you talking deleting them from the recorded list? I have never had any deleted from the History after they were deleted from the recorded list.


----------



## MercurialIN

I'm meaning that whenever I order a PPV movie either through D*'s web site or with the remote and record them on either the R 15 or HR 20 they show up in the purchase history, go to quick menu, settings, scheduler, below TDL you will see History, then I think Prioritizer, Purchases, not sure if that's the exact order they are listed. But whenever I watch a PPV movie on either of my DVR's then delete the movie it is also deleted immediately from Purchases. It's always been this way, at least with every DVR from D* that I've had. That is what I was talking about. On my old regular standard D* receivers it kept track of all PPV movies even years later.


----------

